# KNVP Experience



## Joe Agustin (Jan 15, 2013)

Who here is successful in the KNVP World?


----------



## Joshua McGrotty (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't know if there are many on here.

Selena and Dick van Leeuwen used to post here regularly.
Alice Bezember I believe has titled a good few dogs to PH1 and sold them onto police forces.

I am not sure of many others. There are a few who have good breeding programs out of KNPV dogs but I am not sure a lot train in the sport.


----------



## Joe Agustin (Jan 15, 2013)

okay, thanks do you know of any good forums?


----------



## Joshua McGrotty (Apr 15, 2013)

Again, I dont think there are any KNPV forums. If so, I'd love to get involved.

The most active discussions take place in the 'KNPV USA' group on Facebook. It's the only place I've been able to regularly discuss KNPV related matters in an english speaking environment.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

what do you mean by successful?

certifying dogs in KNPV PH1?

Going on and competing further with those dogs?

Breeding dogs? selling dogs?


----------

